# mma competitions in newcastle area?



## shaund (Jul 22, 2008)

As the title says, does anyone no if there is any in newcaslte area?


----------



## phist-1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Looking for some fights in Newcastle???


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Total Combat have shows, its in Sunderland but close enough?

http://www.mmatotalcombat.com


----------

